# You electricity bil?.....l again, sorry



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Im sorry to bring this up yet again, I know there was a thread like this the other day but any chance people could be more specific please? its just we have had our electiricity bill and my dads flipping out says its about double what he would expect it to be.

So my question is, how much is your bill, how many reptiles you are keeping for it to cost that much, and how you are heating them is it mats lights ceramics or what?

Also when people say for example 500w of bulbs how many bulbs does that mean, im trying to break down the costs of what im spending on what.

Thanks in advance guys any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i spend bugger all on electricity, have a 50w bulb on a stat in 12 hours a day.

Jay


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Approximately £100 a month. We run at around a kilowatt of UV lighting (9 100 watt MegaRays and a couple of tubes), plus a few heat mats (say 100w), various incandescent light bulbs, couple of 100w ceramics, plus a fridge, a small freezer and a medium sized fridge freezer. 
We have gas central heating and a gas cooker so they don't contribute, we also don't have a telly.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry to be thick but whats a kilowatt of lighting how many lights would that be


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

SiUK said:


> sorry to be thick but whats a kilowatt of lighting how many lights would that be


A 1000 watts, nine 100 watt MegaRays (mercury vapour bulbs) and a few tubes.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

unless you have shed loads then there is another reason.. the 1st thing the parents blame it the reptiles... they generally take up sod all electric


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

at the moment im only running 3 heat mats on thermostats, in the winter I was running about 12 but the spiders dont need extra heat when the weather warms up so they are all switched off but only for like the past month or so and the electricity bill is quarterly. so really im not running f**k all, but they just blame that but maybe theres a problem or something.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

SiUK said:


> at the moment im only running 3 heat mats on thermostats, in the winter I was running about 12 but the spiders dont need extra heat when the weather warms up so they are all switched off but only for like the past month or so and the electricity bill is quarterly. so really im not running f**k all, but they just blame that but maybe theres a problem or something.


just a few quid a 1/4 then.. parents are full of it lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, i have about 1Kw of heaters on stats. Because of the overall room temp, take it as about 500w. 

It is a fair chunk, but it costs next to nothing...


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

three heatmats is nothing.If you don't mind me asking how much was the bill?

Our electric is around £100 a month upwards but we are running a serious amount of vivs, tubs and ten viv rack etc etc etc So exactly how much is the bill and how much of it are they freaking over?

It's hard to discuss without specifics, to me I eacpet a quarterly electirc bill to be about £400-£550 but your parents are probably expecting a £50 a month electricity bill so may be stunned by a £75 a month one...

Without know what kind of figures we're talking it's hard to know if it'd the reps, 3 heatmatts use nothing (to people on here running 50+) but to your parents who have xx years of the electricty costing £xxx per year/month/quarter it may be a shock. It's all relative.

Mason


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

If you have a few heat mats, i will take that as 200w. (thats a fair few)

at about 3p per KwH (kilowatt hour) that means it cost 0.6p per hour. 

if it was on for a full quarter, (91 days) it totals about £13.104p


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> If you have a few heat mats, i will take that as 200w. (thats a fair few)
> 
> at about 3p per KwH (kilowatt hour) that means it cost 0.6p per hour.
> 
> if it was on for a full quarter, (91 days) it totals about £13.104p


tell him to have that lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

My consumption is much higher. I use around a Kw each hour. That means i cost 3p per hour, or £65 per quater...

That equals around 72p per day...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

it was only £200 but to them its a big increase, in the future I can put some money back and give it to them to help out, it probably doesnt seem a big deal to most people, but were not that flush at the moment and they are trying to put some money back to move house next year.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> tell him to have that lol


Dont forget to give him the extra .04p...Angle grinders at the ready.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

If you go and get all the figures (amps/wattage, hours used, price per kW/hour) for all of your mats, lights etc. you can go here and work out how much it costs to run it for a month.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks for the help guys, and cheers for doing that working out Dan thats a great help:no1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

If you let me know the heat mat sizes, and how many of each, i will work out the exact cost. 

200w is alot of heat mats. Small ones are only about 10w


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

i use 80 watt tube heaters on stats for my boas. they work very well and cost sod all to run with the added bonus of being able to spray the heaters to keep the humidity up


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> If you let me know the heat mat sizes, and how many of each, i will work out the exact cost.
> 
> 200w is alot of heat mats. Small ones are only about 10w


ok mate il pm you somewhen I have to feed the spiders now though, so it probably wont be tonight because its quite a mamoth task to feed them all.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL yeah...Just let me know the sizes (in inches) and the amount of each...If you let me know who your supplier is, i will work out the exact amount for ya.


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

my quarterly electric bill is about £110 for a 2 bed flat (is that alot?)

iv currently got 3 (90cm?) heat strips, 3 11"x11" heat mats (i think) (all on stats) and for 12 hours a day iv got a 150W bulb on a stat and a 32" uv tube

i dont think that will cost much 

ill soon have 4 heat strips in action and maybe not use the 11" x 11" ones

i dont think ill be contributing that much to the bill?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i think my mam puts £5 every week or £10 coz it 6 of us in the family and im the only one with the reptiles i got 60w light, 40 watts light and 2 uvb and i dont know but my mam sed ill have to pay £5 a week but i havnt lol so i dont think its that much unless its on all the day i keep mine on for 12-13 hours and im always on the computer and my sisters are, so if i got to pay they have too.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

monkeygirl said:


> my quarterly electric bill is about £110 for a 2 bed flat (is that alot?)
> 
> iv currently got 3 (90cm?) heat strips, 3 11"x11" heat mats (i think) (all on stats) and for 12 hours a day iv got a 150W bulb on a stat and a 32" uv tube
> 
> ...


na thats not too much


----------

